# Info !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

where is a good spot to jack up the Chevy cruze diesel ? do ramps help ? what size is the plug . I am looking to change oil.....also where is the oil filter at ? how hard is it to get to. Better to go from top or bottom...how hard was the fuel filter to change and prime back up? Any pics would help


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The jack points are just behind the front wheels and just in front of the rear wheels. There's a notch in the underside of the running boards about four inches in from the wheel well.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Or then there's this...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...ard-change-fuel-filter-diesel-oil-filter.html


----------

